# Problème drapeau Marqués dans Mail



## derekbeb (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un iMac sous Mavericks. Dans Mail, j'ai un problème (pas grave mais chiant) avec une boîte aux lettres Marqués avec un drapeau qui m'indique 1 fichier dans cette boîte alors qu'en fait elle est vide.
Comment supprimer cette boîte Marqués ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

erreur de section t'es dans la section des ibidules
ce poste sera déplacé vers forum Mac et sous section  internet où sont les sujets Mail

et il y a déjà plusieurs sujets autour de ca
sans doute une indexation Mail bancale à refaire 
(menu BAL/reconstruire ou manip "envelope index")


----------

